# Animals are Wanted



## Nespy (Jul 31, 2004)

Let's talk all about animals.  They have all these amazing powers.  Dogs have a great sense of smell.  Hamsters have good hearing.  Seagulls have great eyesight.  Let's talk about the amazing powers animals have, that humans dont have.  Talk about your pets and their talents.  
You may also ask animal questions, and I'll answer since i love animals and know a lot about them. :cat:


----------



## SallytheRagDoll (Aug 1, 2004)

I just love my cat!!! He's the sweetest animal I've ever had.  He loves to be held and he even gives hugs!! He seems to sense when I'm distressed too, cause he'll be especially sweet!


----------



## Dragonscales (Aug 1, 2004)

Hmm, I am actually of the belief that humans are just as much an animal as the dog or cat living in millions of homes around the world. Therefore I think I'd add mankind's power of destruction to that list under negative and it's power to create under positive.


----------



## desired_destiny (Aug 2, 2004)

I love animals so much!  My website is about animals.  They're so cute.  I hate it when people cut down trees and destroy their homes.


----------



## bobothegoat (Aug 2, 2004)

They have the wonderful power of tasting good... or at least cows, pigs, chickens, turkeys, fish, and various others do.  As for humans, well I'm not really sure if they have that particular power of tasting good...  and I doubt I'll ever know :twisted:


----------



## Drzava (Aug 3, 2004)

Humans?  More along the lines of pork really.  Greasy at times, savory at others.


----------



## smithy (Aug 4, 2004)

*who gives a hoot*

Owls fascinate me. Their sight is so good they can see at night by starlight alone. Their face is flattened to help with hearing. Some can hear through a foot and half of snow and they can turn their heads 270 degrees. And they are silent in flight so their prey can't even hear them coming. Beautiful birds too. They are used now as symbols of wisdom and learning but in the old cultures they were often portents of evil or death. Dogs are my favourite animal because I know them best and then horses but I love and respect all animals. mick


----------



## Kimberly Bird (Aug 4, 2004)

My dog Roxy doesn't really have any talents besides gentle pecks for kisses, and she does love to hug.  If she gets her front legs around your hips you are stuck there until she gets enough petting and hugs back.


----------



## Nespy (Aug 5, 2004)

I really like chinchillas.  They can be gray or white.  They're fast and fluffy.  They bathe in the sand instead of water. They're really cool.


----------



## garylawing (Aug 17, 2010)

I have a four years old parrot, i like so much my dear parrot…
Dear friend.. Parrots belong to the family Psittacidae, which has a wide range of members. Some retain the word parrot in their common names, like the African grey parrot, the Amazon parrot, Quaker, Senegal, eclectus and green parrots. Many parrots sport bold, bright colors, but their beak and toes are what really sets them apart from other birds. Parrots come in a wide variety of sizes. Some parrots also have very long lifespans, especially the larger varieties. African grey parrots, for instance, average anywhere from 50 to more than 70 years. Parrots are also expensive, both the initial cost and maintenance.


----------



## StrikingEagle (Aug 31, 2010)

Nespy said:


> Seagulls have great eyesight. have.


 
Seagulls may have great eyesight, but they are vultures of the seashore to me.  I live near a large lake and firmly believe
these nasty birds use cars for target pratice with their droppings.

Dogs are my favorite.  Each individual and breed with their own talents; however, the little ones I don't care for...
too nippy and high strung.  

I have a very friendly Pit Bull named Cleo.  From my experience Pit's must be the most loyal, devoted dog
there is.  Cleo is a velcro dog, closely following me everywhere, crying when alone which drives neighbors nuts.

StrikingEagle


----------

